
Show HN: LinkedIn Review – Get instant feedback on your LinkedIn profile - rohanm93
https://resumeworded.com/linkedin-review/
======
rohanm93
Hey guys! Launched this on Product Hunt yesterday. Wanted to see what HN
thought about it too.

Upload your (or anyone’s) public LinkedIn profile in PDF using LinkedIn’s
‘Save to PDF’ feature. The tool scores your profile and gives you feedback on
how to improve your profile’s visibility and discoverability.

Would love your feedback.

